# Type of Bob Marley?



## naburu (Oct 22, 2014)

What is Bob Marley's type? Care to guess?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Bob Marley? ENFP 7w6 without a doubt. 

High-spirited, enthusiastic, and exuberant, Bob loves adventure, change and exploring new territory. He was not happy with being confined to the same safe, familiar, secure little world all the time. Bob Marley has a strong sense of restlessness and yearning for something greater than anything he has yet experienced, and he often lives in his dreams and visions for the future. Bob Marley tends to believe that the grass is greener somewhere else, and he likes to keep moving, either literally or figuratively. Idealistic and optimistic, he always expects something better ahead. Bob Marley loves to have a goal, something to aim for, but once he achieves it he is on to something else. He is ever on the lookout for new opportunities and he is a gambler, willing to take risks and to break new ground. The possibility of discovering something new is what makes life interesting for him. Bob Marley has great faith in life and he bounces back quickly from disappointment and failure.

Bob was well known for being a bit of a ladies man. Throughout his life he had an involvement in many different women’s lives. Several of these women bore him children - he had one main chat-up line: “Yuh wan have ma baby?” Apparently he used this a little bit too much. Once he’d found success Marley became extremely generous with this money. Having grown up in a poor family in Jamaica he knew how difficult it was to get by. He decided to put his goodwill into practice by buying houses for friends and supported many of the poor in Jamaica.

He believed peace and love were of specific importance in life, and thus extremely relevant. He very much believed such situations of life were personal, global, and carried significant value. He knew if he could spread the word of love and peace it would take hold, and the world would be a better place. Marley did not just believe he had the ability to make a change, he knew it. He carried out the behaviors of peace, love, and several other personality traits in his everyday life. By doing so, he very much controlled and regulated his everlasting optimism.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nah, I'm going to say he was probably a 9w8 sx/so 








http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/26187-enneagram-interview-type-9-video.html#post1715020


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nah, I'm going to say he was probably a 9w8 sx/so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, @tanstaafl28 :frustrating: ...I think you're right, ugh. lolol

The 8 wing having lines to 2, would make sense on why he focused on justice and the fact he used his art to bolster a sense of justice helps the fact he's a 9w8. (And not in the poser John Lennon kind of way - this was his _life_.) A 7w6 core would claim anything to be their identity, especially in the moment of infatuation, and especially if they a strong 9 in their type. But the fact that Bob's whole way of living is based off an idea/religion/theory and he's matter of fact about it.. "my dreads is my identity, boom case closed" I agree that's a 9 core.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I think he could be a 7w8, and that he alternated between the two in his music. Don't forget we act like our wings sometime. I could see the 8, known as the Challenger, on songs like Concrete Jungle, Get Up, Stand Up, I Shot the Sheriff, Crazy Baldheads.

This does not sound like marijuana smoking free spirited Marley, but spokesman for 3rd world Country, Marley, which he is, to this day. 




And then the 7 is, Three Little Birds, One Love. But if you look closely, there's a lot of anger in Marley. Also, it is worth noting, that 7s want to escape from the reality they are in, and appear above it. That's how I live my life at least. If anyone disputes me, that's fine, I'd love to hear your argument, I am not the best at trying to type people. I do think it is important to hear the whole Marley, and not just the legend, image that is carefully tailored.


----------



## naburu (Oct 22, 2014)

This one do any good? Buffalo soldier? Warrior spirit?


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Brian1 said:


> I think he could be a 7w8, and that he alternated between the two in his music. Don't forget we act like our wings sometime. I could see the 8, known as the Challenger, on songs like Concrete Jungle, Get Up, Stand Up, I Shot the Sheriff, Crazy Baldheads.
> 
> This does not sound like marijuana smoking free spirited Marley, but spokesman for 3rd world Country, Marley, which he is, to this day.
> 
> ...


I like that theory  Over in the 7s board, Three Little Birds is one of our anthems XD About the 8-ness, I can definitely see that. I wouldn't call him a 9w8 because he would put peace first. Marley put Justice first more-so in an 8ish way, but was a straight 7. (Reminds me of myself XD)

About him being and ENFP... I guessed INFP, but I was never sure about his extroversion so... Yeah, I agree with that too.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Bob's 9w8 like Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Bricolage said:


> Bob's 9w8 like Snoop Dogg.


9w8 like Bob? might explain the need to become "snoop lion" :laughing:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Bricolage said:


> Bob's 9w8 like Snoop Dogg.


9 for his laid back marijuana smoking, just go with the flow, 8 for his confrontational manner with Suge Knight?


----------

